# Briggs gas tank retrofit on YS-624



## db130

As you may know already, the gas tank on the 80s/90s vintage Yamahas is a weak point.

The metal gas tanks can rust from the inside out.

The plastic gas tanks develop a crack at the seams. 

The replacement gas tank lists from Yamaha for $276!

There was a thread on Yamaha nabble about using a Briggs gas tank and it supplied part numbers:

Fuel tank p/n 799863 ~$50 
Fuel tank bracket p/n 794801 ~$25 
Screws p/n 699220 (qty 4) ~$2 each

Optional:

Control Cover p/n 696758 ~$10

My parts came from a Briggs engine that was run low on oil that was attached to a Simplicity snowblower. 

First, drill 3 holes on the bracket so that we can mount the bracket to the top of the engine:










Next, mount the optional plastic cover:










The gas tank then can be mounted on the bracket using the 4 screws:










It doesn't look that out of place and even if all of the parts are purchased new, it's still significantly cheaper than the replacement Yamaha parts.


----------



## YSHSfan

Thanks db130, 
Do you know what is the B&S fuel tank capacity....?


----------



## db130

It is from their Intek series and the listed fuel capacity on the Inteks that use this fuel tank is 4 qts=1 gallon.


----------



## YSHSfan

Thanks db130.


----------



## sr73087

Bringing this back from the dead. Quick question, it looks like the 3 bolts holding down the new bracket were originally from the Yamaha setup. Is that correct, you just reused the old hardware from Yamaha to mount the new bracket?


----------



## sr73087

Ok so I did this install. Just clarifying for anyone else who does this.


-The 3 bolts holding the tank bracket are 2 cylinder head bolts and 1 smaller cover bolt. 

- The optional cover needs to be trimmed
-The OEM fuel shutoff is mounted to the tank, so if you want a shutoff you need to purchase an inline 1/4 one for this setup. 



Also, keep in mind the way it is installed above flips the tank around and has the fuel line on the carb side. Make sure you mock up the bracket to leave clearance from any moving parts.


----------

